# AMD kabini temperature



## bipbip (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi,

It seems there is a problem with my AMD cpu temperature.
My config :
`sysctl -a | egrep -i 'hw.machine|hw.model|hw.ncpu'`


```
hw.machine: amd64
hw.model: AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3  
hw.ncpu: 4
hw.machine_arch: amd64
```

I load amdtemp(4).
When I check the temperature :
`sysctl -a | grep -i temperature`

```
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 9,8C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 9,8C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 9,8C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 9,8C
```

If I check in my bios, it is around 25°C ... 30°C

There is something special to configure for my CPU ?

Thanks in advance.

Bip


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2015)

This might have something to do with it:

```
For Family	10h and	later processors, ``(the reported temperature) is a
     non-physical temperature measured on an arbitrary scale and it does not
     represent an actual physical temperature like die or case temperature.
     Instead, it specifies the processor temperature relative to the point at
     which the system must supply the maximum cooling for the processor's
     specified maximum case temperature	and maximum thermal power
     dissipation'' according to	BIOS and Kernel	Developer's Guide (BKDG) for
     AMD Processors,
```


----------



## protocelt (Jun 18, 2015)

Your BIOS is measuring the CPU Socket temperature. amdtemp(4) measures CPU core temperature which was explained by SirDice above.


----------



## bipbip (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok thx.
So what I have to do to have the good temperature ?
There is a tool to measure the CPU Socket temperature ?


----------



## protocelt (Jun 18, 2015)

bipbip said:


> Ok thx.
> So what I have to do to have the good temperature ?
> There is a tool to measure the CPU Socket temperature ?


You could try the sysutils/xmbmon port/package.

Edit: I should mention that for all AMD Family 10 CPUs and above, the CPU socket temperature is pretty accurate at idle but not so much at load while the opposite is true for the CPU core temperature. Once the core temperature hits about 45 degrees Celsius or so it is pretty accurate. Obviously you will only see that temperature at load however.


----------

